

Fords $5 Day Wage & Gift Exchange Theory   - lbr
http://loganrandolph.com/blog/2013/10/3/5-a-day

======
lbr
Quick Results: Wasn't to sell cars to employees.

Employee turnover per year shifted from 470% to 16%. Absenteeism dropped from
10% to 2.5%. Productivity per worker increased by btwn 40% and 70% (depending
on measures). Profits increased by 20%.

